# mit-krb5 vs heimdal, the fight over smaba4

## KWhat

I am having a rather difficult time upgrading to samba 4.  

```

[blocks B      ] app-crypt/mit-krb5 ("app-crypt/mit-krb5" is hard blocking app-crypt/heimdal-1.5.3-r2)

[blocks B      ] <net-fs/samba-4.1.7 ("<net-fs/samba-4.1.7" is hard blocking sys-libs/ntdb-1.0-r1)

[blocks B      ] app-crypt/heimdal ("app-crypt/heimdal" is hard blocking app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.13.2)

Total: 14 packages (1 upgrade, 13 new), Size of downloads: 30,306 KiB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

net-fs/samba:0

  (net-fs/samba-4.1.18:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=net-fs/samba-4.0.0_alpha1[client] required by (kde-apps/kdebase-kioslaves-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    ^^             ^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                         

    net-fs/samba (Argument)

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (net-fs/samba-3.6.25:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=net-fs/samba-3.6.23-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-2.7:0/54.56.56::gentoo, installed)

```

```

plutonium244 kwhat # equery d mit-krb5

 * These packages depend on mit-krb5:

dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2c (kerberos ? >=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.11.4[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

net-fs/nfs-utils-1.3.2-r6 (kerberos ? app-crypt/mit-krb5)

virtual/krb5-0-r1 (>=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.12.1-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

plutonium244 kwhat # equery d heimdal

 * These packages depend on heimdal:

net-nds/openldap-2.4.40-r3 (kerberos ? app-crypt/heimdal)

virtual/krb5-0-r1 (>=app-crypt/heimdal-1.5.3-r2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?])

```

Is it safe to disable the kerberos use flag on openssl or globally?

*** Update:  The following mess appears to do the trick.

```
emerge -Cav mit-krb5 krb5 =net-fs/samba-3.6.25 && emerge -avu1 samba && echo "# POS depends on samba3 explicitly\nmedia-video/ffmpeg -samba" && emerge -avuDN world

```

*** Update 2:  Dont forget to compile app-crypt/heimdal with CFLAGS=-pthread  CXXFLAGS=-pthread

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=546874

----------

